# Bikers?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about coming down and taking my mom out to eat tomorrow and doing some Spanish fishing from a pier. How bad are the bikers? Don't wanna be around all that with her. Can you get away from them if you go up the beach towards Apache and Cherry Grove Pier? 
Also, any new reports about Spanish or any bottom fish in the Myrtle Beach and Apache/Cherry Grove area?


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't be scared of Bikers we won't hurt you, unless you decide not to act right


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

True dat. Show respect just like you would any other person and all will be cool.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not that, it's the traffic and the crowds I hate. There's always a few that show their azz, but there's those types down all the time, not just the bikers.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the only bad thing about bikers is their loud bikes and heavy traffic. they are ppl like veryone, no reason to be annoyed by them. mb needs them more economic growth


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep. Anyone know if the majority of them down for biker week head up towards the Cherry Grove area? I'm wondering so I can go another way and hopefully miss the traffic instead of 22 to North MB then head up the beach.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I would take 31 then come back down. Get off @ Bell & Bell. Then head South. If you come off of 22 A Wal-Mart your asking for trouble as far as traffic goes.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

hay smooth if you want to miss the crowds just go upto little river sunset kure or oak island only about 30 miles up 17 the pier at oak island are landing a lot of stuff but the bikers mostly come out in the later hours of the day i have been to that rally for over 20 years only missed the last 2 got tiered of the law but i fished every mouring rode late in the day it was hard caring more than 2 rods on the bike but just remember there only there for a good time not to bother anyone bubba250


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont miss the traffic one bit..it wasnt the bikers that were so bad, it was the ones that didnt have a bike or car or place to stay or money to get home...
the tourist used to treat me nicely...except for the SUPERbike week...
do they still have that week going on?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have traveled today from 544 surfside to 38th ave n and back..The traffic is heavy (not stop and go until the harley shop )..but like many its the noise that is iratetating...Use your own judgement but drive save and don't hurry...everything else will be goooood in the fishing.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

ledweightII said:


> i dont miss the traffic one bit..it wasnt the bikers that were so bad, it was the ones that didnt have a bike or car or place to stay or money to get home...
> the tourist used to treat me nicely...*except for the SUPERbike week...
> do they still have that week going on?*


Unfortunately yes. To me its a desecration of Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw a shirt here yesterday that says "Black bike week is okkk with me"


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

smoldrn said:


> Saw a shirt here yesterday that says "Black bike week is okkk with me"


LOL........


----------



## Boogaloo Shrimp (Oct 4, 2007)

smoldrn said:


> Saw a shirt here yesterday that says "Black bike week is okkk with me"


So are you a bigot or do you just play one on the web? Since you posted it, and did not denounce it, I would have to assume you feel the same way. Or why post it at all. I hope there is no place on this forum for this kind of speech. I am proud not to know you. 

Boogaloo shrimp out!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Boogaloo Shrimp said:


> So are you a bigot or do you just play one on the web? Since you posted it, and did not denounce it, I would have to assume you feel the same way. Or why post it at all. I hope there is no place on this forum for this kind of speech. I am proud not to know you.
> 
> Boogaloo shrimp out!


While I don't agree with the Tshirt. You would have to be here and see what goes on that week. Harley week ends and you would never know they were here. Super Bike week ends there are black marks all over the pavement. Trash and garbage everywhere, makes it look like the Sanitation Dept. have been on strike. 
Its not as bad as it use to be, but still pretty bad. 
If you want respect act respectable, is all I'm saying. 
I'm sure anyone who has lived here for any length of time will back me up on this. 

On top of all of that why hold this on a Weekend thats set aside to Honor the Brave Men, and Women who have lost there life fighting for mine, and your freedom.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

thank god i have 2 passions bikes and fishing and i always cobine both when i can there is good and bad with all large groups i have been to both rallys at mb for drag racing and fishing i have party and fished with good people but it always i mean always boils down to respect no mater what group you talk about bikers or fishers and far as that weeken all sould think about the brave people who gave so much for ALL our freedoms my father gave 3years in a korea pow camp i thank him every day and thats all i got to say lets talk fishing bubba 250


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Southern Man said:


> While I don't agree with the Tshirt. You would have to be here and see what goes on that week. Harley week ends and you would never know they were here. Super Bike week ends there are black marks all over the pavement. Trash and garbage everywhere, makes it look like the Sanitation Dept. have been on strike.
> Its not as bad as it use to be, but still pretty bad.
> If you want respect act respectable, is all I'm saying.
> I'm sure anyone who has lived here for any length of time will back me up on this.
> ...


agreed...


----------



## littlejo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have lived and and fished in Myrtle Beach for three years now and I cannot see any difference in the noise or litter. Maybe, I should get out more! Traffic, traffic, traffic but locals seem to be able to avoid most of it. Love those tax dollars. Besides the fishing is great or lousey during both events.


----------

